# x-rays for pregnant dogs..



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

> I came across this article and thought I would share. I have heard that some people have radiographs made of pregnant bitches for various reasons but as is well known x-rays can be harmful, especially to rapidly dividing cells, such as growth cells and gonadal cells. It's the primary reason why lead shields are used over reproductive organs and people under 18 as well as pre......gnant women should not be allowed in a radiographic suit when radiation is in use. Protection against scatter radiation, not necessarily exposure to the primary beam. X-Ray Debates
> (as seen in the AKC Gazette  June 2001 issue)
> As breeders we have certain things we "know," either gleaned by experience or from our mentors. Today, modern technology makes it possible to use X-rays on a pregnant bitch to determine the number of puppies and their size especially important information for Pugs, as the pups' large heads sometimes make Caesarian sections necessary.
> 
> ...


Interesting for some?


----------



## Stellabella (Jan 8, 2009)

Very interesting, thanks for posting that. 

I feel uncomfortable with xrays for pregnant dogs simply as if it's dangerous for pregnant humans, it can't be safe for animals. 

Sorry, I always seem to over-simplify things, but that's how my brain works


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Very interesting. From what I have gleaned, it seems to be more common in some countries - I talked to my vet about it and she was absolutely horrified at anyone x-raying a pregnant bitch for no sound reason other than counting the number of pups.

When my eldest whelped her first litter, she had 6 and then stopped - we thought it was all over - but she started getting very restless about 5 hours later - we rushed her to the emergency vets where she delivered a 7th pup en-route - they offered to do an x-ray - but I declined for similar reasons to those Stellabella has described above.

We had an 8th pup make it's arrival some 5 hours later (and thankfully no more ) - all pups were fit and healthy 

On her second litter, she shot them out like peas in record time !!!


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

It's quite common in america to x-ray to know numbers. I know I have seen lots of x-rays of pregnant tollers on facebook.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I would never x-ray, we dont even scan now, we only scanned the bitch on our first litter - excitement and all, lol! Now,we let nature take its course and wait.


----------



## Stellabella (Jan 8, 2009)

I've been trying to count heartbeats with a stethoscope!  

I think I counted 4 - wildly inaccurate probably but hugely satisfying and it gets her (and me) used it if we have to check for any last pups. Though I did have her scanned to confirm pregnancy at 28 days, an x-ray is in a different league where safety is concerned.


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

A lot of my American friends x ray not only for numbers but to compare puppy head size to pelvis size as my breed have large heads.


----------

